# V Blade Ditcher



## Vol

Successful Farmer. Give this a little time to load.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/video/all-around-the-farm-v-blade-ditcher


----------



## Teslan

I don't get what he is using that for? I use a ditcher every year. You can find used ones at nearly every farm sale. They don't have the twirling thing like this guys does, but again I still don't see the point. We use a ditcher to clean dirt ditches for flood irrigation. Or in some cases to make a new ditch for flooding. I don't understand what he is doing.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Teslan said:


> I don't get what he is using that for? I use a ditcher every year. You can find used ones at nearly every farm sale. They don't have the twirling thing like this guys does, but again I still don't see the point. We use a ditcher to clean dirt ditches for flood irrigation. Or in some cases to make a new ditch for flooding. I don't understand what he is doing.


The original part of the ditcher is the twirling thing. It goes along and dugs/twirls/flings the dirt out to make a ditch with the radius of the twirlly doohickey. This bloke has added the wings to it to feather the edges of the ditch so that it is not 6" deep and a foot wide with sharp edges. It is now 3' wide (or so) and same depth. I can see how it would help the ride and keep from jaring your eyeteeth loose or spilling your suds.

Skip A Rope


----------



## Teslan

glasswrongsize said:


> The original part of the ditcher is the twirling thing. It goes along and dugs/twirls/flings the dirt out to make a ditch with the radius of the twirlly doohickey. This bloke has added the wings to it to feather the edges of the ditch so that it is not 6" deep and a foot wide with sharp edges. It is now 3' wide (or so) and same depth. I can see how it would help the ride and keep from jaring your eyeteeth loose or spilling your suds.
> Skip A Rope


our ditcher just has the wings. It can pull a ditch up to about 2-3 feet deep and 4 feet wide. But why pull a ditch in the middle of the field? That is my question? And why would you have to cross it with any equipment? Different then here I guess.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Teslan said:


> our ditcher just has the wings. It can pull a ditch up to about 2-3 feet deep and 4 feet wide. But why pull a ditch in the middle of the field? That is my question? And why would you have to cross it with any equipment? Different then here I guess.


The ditches here are only a few inches deep and the terrain is FAIRLY flat. There are still low spots and high spots in the field. After they plant corn or beans, they will go back through the field with the twirly ditchers and ditch the low spots to a water way, to the edge of the field, etc...to keep water from standing in the low spots. I don't see it in hay; only in grain farming. They are only used here on the flat fields; any field with any character doesn't need those little ditches as the water runs off naturally. If there are no ditches, the low spots (maybe by only a few inches) will retain water and drown the crop.

Someone else may be able to explain it better, but I would say that it's a location/terrain thing. Most fields around here would NEVER need a ditch 2-3 feet deep...6" does the trick most of the time.

Skip A Rope


----------



## Teslan

glasswrongsize said:


> The ditches here are only a few inches deep and the terrain is FAIRLY flat. There are still low spots and high spots in the field. After they plant corn or beans, they will go back through the field with the twirly ditchers and ditch the low spots to a water way, to the edge of the field, etc...to keep water from standing in the low spots. I don't see it in hay; only in grain farming. They are only used here on the flat fields; any field with any character doesn't need those little ditches as the water runs off naturally. If there are no ditches, the low spots (maybe by only a few inches) will retain water and drown the crop.
> Someone else may be able to explain it better, but I would say that it's a location/terrain thing. Most fields around here would NEVER need a ditch 2-3 feet deep...6" does the trick most of the time.
> Skip A Rope


ah I see. Here the the deeper ditches my ditcher makes is for the edge of the field to bring irrigation water to the field to use with syphon tubes along the whole Width of the field. This is used with hay, corn, whatever needs flood irrigation. Then for say corn you have another ditcher that ditches multiple rows about two inches deep or so on every row so water can run down and irrigate the field. It's a rare thing here to have spots that would collect water in the middle of a field to drown out corn.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Teslan said:


> ah I see. Here the the deeper ditches my ditcher makes is for the edge of the field to bring irrigation water to the field to use with syphon tubes along the whole Width of the field. This is used with hay, corn, whatever needs flood irrigation. Then for say corn you have another ditcher that ditches multiple rows about two inches deep or so on every row so water can run down and irrigate the field. It's a rare thing here to have spots that would collect water in the middle of a field to drown out corn.


Yeah, No...the ditches HERE are to get RID of water, not bring it in. There are a some FLAT fields here that prolly don't have a foot of elevation difference in 160 acres. I think there is only one irrigation field in the whole county. It's a pivot and we were so wet this year, he thought about taking the waterers off and replacing with squeegees. I see he was from the Land Of Obammy, so I reckoned his terrain was same. We also have hills and hollers, but they ain't farmed much. They make better hunting for squirrels and '***** and pasture than they do rowcroppin. In the spring, the water will sit on top of the saturated clay for a considerable length of time; it HAS to have a way off the field or there will be an acre or two sitting in 1" of water and drown out.

Farming sure is different from place to place!!


----------



## mlappin

Sometimes it's done to help things dry in the spring so planting can begin sooner, once its dry they are usually worked shut and planted over.


----------



## Teslan

Basically this guy really didn't do much original. He simply put one of those twirly things on the front of an eversman ditcher. Or I guess Art's Way ditcher now. Our eversman ditcher doesn't use a 3 point, but is pulled behind and has two hydraulic cylinders to adjust depth and angle. 3 point ones aren't as good for cleaning dirty irrigation ditches because if the tractor goes over a hump or depression the ditcher will also. It's no coincidence this guys ditcher is pretty much the same design as the Art's way one. http://www.artsway-ag.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/9/2016/06/AW-Ditcher-Web-Brochure-LR.pdf

I was just looking at the local auctioneer website at upcoming auctions and every one of them either has an Eversman or Meyers ditcher. It seems every farm that was around before pivot irrigation has one in this area. They are pretty much exactly what the guy in the video has. I think in non irrigated country they must seem uncommon?


----------



## Vol

Teslan said:


> Basically this guy really didn't do much original. He simply put one of those twirly things on the front of an eversman ditcher.


No on the twirly thing. What he did was add a modified grader blade to his ditcher so that he could "feather" the ditches so that when he crossed them while spraying(at 8 mph) he would not jar himself and his equipment so sharply.

He states what he did in the very beginning of the video and said that he bought the blade for $200 and made modifications to the ditcher along with his son whom did all the welding for the project.

His ditcher came with the PTO driven bladed impeller.....he just added the modified V blade.

Phew!

Regards, Mike

http://www.iowafarmequipment.com/Photos/hurricane-ditcher-3pt20-1.jpg


----------



## SCtrailrider

I need something like this to recut ditches along my 1/2 mile driveway, haven't figured out a way to cut new ditches yet, didn't work out too well with my 6 way blade...


----------



## Lostin55

I saw a few pivot tracks last summer that could have been "feathered".


----------

